# Referred for IVF before all fertility investigations carried out?



## Hedgepig (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello,

I just wanted to see if anyone else has been in this situation. We have been referred for IVF for Morphology issues and the high FSH for me. We have our first nurse planning consultation on 26th November.

We have had all the scans before referral, for example I haven't had the hysterosalpingogram scan. I did have the pelvic scan and all was fine.

Do they arrange for more tests and scans at the clinic once you have had the nurse planning appointment? We are going to the Oxford Fertility Clinic.

Thanks


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I didn't have a hsg because we were referred directly to IVF because of our situation (endo, trying for quite a few years and not the best sperm etc) - it's more that they take the steps they think most appropriate than skip them. For example, ladies with period/bleeding/pain problems and TTC may be refered for a lap/hyst to check what is going on, but couples with no problems, perfect cycles, and perfect sperm, may be sent for a hsg in the absence of other problems. I hope that makes sense  

Lots of clinics like to repeat tests you have already had - don't worry if they do this, I think they just like to cause more stress    

It might be an idea to look at the regional section for your area and see what other ladies have experienced at your clinic because every clinic is different.

Good luck xxx


----------

